# New fuel tanks for outboard swelling up - fix



## seven4eight (Jul 1, 2016)

Just wanted to throw this out there and hopefully it will help someone who was having the same problem I was. 
I have a brand new Scepter 6.6 fuel tank, it has the new style CARB compliant cap for the new EPA regulations. I has a vent on the top, but only vents in. The tank would swell up like a beachball in the sun, so bad that it would almost roll around on the floor of the boat. The vapor was putting a ton of pressure on the line and I was afraid the tank would eventually split sometime down the road. I emailed the tank manufacturer, and their answer was basically "they all do that, it is normal". They have to meet the EPA requirements.......

SO, I went down to Athens Marine and they ordered me a old style fuel cap made by Quicksilver that vents both in and out. Threads match right up, cheap, problem solved. If anyone needs the part # I can prob still find the receipt. 

By the way, drilling a tiny hole in the original cap and modifying the vent did not work, only made fuel slosh out of the top of the cap past check valve. Hope this helps someone, you letting you know you can still get an old style cap for these new environmental crap tanks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 1, 2016)

That sounds like a ticking time bomb. 

"They all do that"


----------



## seven4eight (Jul 1, 2016)

If the whole EPA C.A.R.B. thing wasn't so infuriating the manufacturers response would be funny. Never mind the fact that whatever good the cap was supposed to do by not venting to atmosphere is completely lost when you unscrew it and fuel sprays everywhere along with all the vapor it was designed to hold in


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm sure the desgn is to California stands where if the tank falls overboard it will not leak fuel. Bu somebody will get burned bad with those. I've seen a boat blowup in a guy's face just from fumes when he was hooking up a battery charger. That's pure nonsense.


----------

